# Maus ruckelt bei Lenovo ThinkPad R500

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

ohne erst einmal alle Konfigurationen zu posten, warte ich auf das was ihr sehen wollt. Das Problem: Meine optische/Bluetooth-USB-Maus ruckelt, wenn ich etwas über das W-LAN-Interface kopiere. Die internen Mäuse nicht. Auch bei Netzwerkkabel ruckelt keine. Wer hat da Ideen, wo ich da ansetzen kann, um das Problem zu lösen?

VG

Thomas

PS: Dann poste ich auch gerne Konfigurationen. Bein Gentoo ist (fast, einen Monat alt) aktuell.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nur eine Vermutung..:

Du hast auch dein WLAN über einen USB-Gerät? Ich wüsste nicht was da eine Abhilfe schaffen könnte, aber vielleicht hilft es ja wenn einen anderen USB-Port auswählst, oder die Bandbreite beim kopieren über WLAN beschränkst?

Da dein Problem so spezifisch klingt, denke ich nicht das es ein Interrupt-Problem ist.

Ah vielleicht hilft es auch die (USB?)Maus mit einem Adapter an ein PS2-Port zu hängen, wenn du eine solche hast?

----------

